# Hey guys ! Pics of my first cigar lounge experience !!!



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey fellas. Had an amazing night at the cigar lounge ! As promised, here are the pics. Thanks for looking !!

Main Entrance.










My wife and our good friend Nick under the smoking cigar mounted outside.










Me and my wife.

Brought the 2005 Opus X with me. Kuba Kuba for my wife. Padron Imperial for Nick.

Ya, i dressed up for the occasion ! lol.










For a second smoke, i purchased a Padron from the lounge. Was deelicious ! My first one of these as well !!! Had an amazing night and cant wait to go back there again !!!! Would love to organize a Herf there with you crazy bastads !!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Super nice pics - awesome smokes - beautiful setting - love the "bombed by shuckins tube" / LOL - that "menu" is pretty damn fancy!! Looks like a fabulous time!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

That place looks awesome! Ridiculous prices on the cigars, $15 for a dog walker? That's a $7 cigar, but a darn tasty one for a little guy.

High prices aside, it looks like a great time at a great lounge. We should all be so lucky to have a place like that to Herf.
I am also envious that your wife not only supports your hobby, but joins you in its enjoyment. You are a lucky man! :smoke2:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Super nice pics - awesome smokes - beautiful setting - love the "bombed by shuckins tube" / LOL - that "menu" is pretty damn fancy!! Looks like a fabulous time!


Thanks Shawn !! Ya i figured it was appropriate to bring Shuckins with me . lol . You ever make it up to New England, i will meet you there !!!!!!!! Happy New Year my friend !



gasdocok said:


> That place looks awesome! Ridiculous prices on the cigars, $15 for a dog walker? That's a $7 cigar, but a darn tasty one for a little guy.
> 
> High prices aside, it looks like a great time at a great lounge. We should all be so lucky to have a place like that to Herf.
> I am also envious that your wife not only supports your hobby, but joins you in its enjoyment. You are a lucky man! :smoke2:


Ya the smokes are def pricey, Its cool they let you bring your own in, but we also bought a few. Thanks for the compliments, she is def amazing.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like a fantastic night.

Did you also wander next door to Mike's Pastry for a few cannolis?


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

That looks like a lot of fun. The menu is great (though obviously pricey). I think that is a great idea for adding some flair to a cigar lounge.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Prices remind me of the cigar bar at the local casino. Great atmosphere, great booze, double/triple the cigar costs.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice... Good shots there glad you a good time, thx for sharing.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Ohh that acid smokin next to the Opus X and the Padron in the ashtray made me jump!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I think I would pay extra to be able to drink and smoke in a nice environment like that. I don't know of many places in this entire state that the combination of cigars and alcohol are allowed to be combined in a public establishment. There are a couple of places in West Hollywood, Beverly Hills, and Downtown LA, but they're far above my pay grade...


----------



## Jack Howard (May 26, 2010)

Looks like a nice place, and a wonderful evening. Thanks for sharing. I'm going to have to start making business trips that coincidentally take me to cities that have cigar lounges  .


----------



## BostonRob (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been to this place a few times! In the North End right? That's a real nice place, and the waitresses are nice too! :tu You should check out Churchills Lounge too. It's on North Street in Boston, not far from the North End - across the street from the Hard Rock Cafe. I don't know if they still do it, but they used to validate your parking ticket if you park at the Parcel 7 garage, and the rate would only be like $13 I think. Anyways, nice pics! Let me know if you check out the other place, or find anything else!



BlackandGold508 said:


> Hey fellas. Had an amazing night at the cigar lounge ! As promised, here are the pics. Thanks for looking !!
> 
> Main Entrance.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks guys !! and yes Rob, i wanna check out Churchills next time, i have heard alot of good things about it. Where from in Mass ? We could meet there for a smoke or 6 next time i head up there !!!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like a blast! We are lucky in Philly, we have Holt's in Center City Philly and a cigar bar above it called Mahogany's on Walnut.......great time, a little pricey, they let you bring your own too.........

Also, fabulous having a spouse that not only supports but partakes as well......I have half, she supports and joins me at a herf once in a while but does not partake...its all good, thatnks for the pics


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice Tony, i would love to check out Holts someday !! and go for a rip in the Pony !!!


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like you had a great time, nice pictures, thank you for sharing your experience with us.


----------



## BostonRob (Jan 9, 2011)

I'll take you up on that someday, maybe over the summer, but I'm over in Afghanistan at the moment. I live in Everett, right outside of Boston. I'll be looking for a new place when I get home though.


BlackandGold508 said:


> Thanks guys !! and yes Rob, i wanna check out Churchills next time, i have heard alot of good things about it. Where from in Mass ? We could meet there for a smoke or 6 next time i head up there !!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

BostonRob said:


> I'll take you up on that someday, maybe over the summer, but I'm over in Afghanistan at the moment. I live in Everett, right outside of Boston. I'll be looking for a new place when I get home though.


Sounds good to me !! I would love to get a Puff Herf going on up there in the summer. There are a good amount of amazing BOTLS within the New England/New Jersey area. I think the North End would make for a great time !!! Keep in touch brutha, Stay Safe !!!!


----------



## BostonRob (Jan 9, 2011)

Will do, thank you! 
A Puff Herf in the North End would be a good time! You can count me in if it happens!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Engineer99 said:


> I think I would pay extra to be able to drink and smoke in a nice environment like that. I don't know of many places in this entire state that the combination of cigars and alcohol are allowed to be combined in a public establishment. There are a couple of places in West Hollywood, Beverly Hills, and Downtown LA, but they're far above my pay grade...


I am with you on that one. Thanks for the pics and I will admit I am completely jealous of the experience.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Judging by the grin on your face, it seems you had a blast! I'm certainly glad you had fun for the first time visiting a lounge!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

tpharkman said:


> I am with you on that one. Thanks for the pics and I will admit I am completely jealous of the experience.


Thanks Thad !!



Batista30 said:


> Judging by the grin on your Keith, it seems you had a blast!  I'm certainly glad you had fun for the first time visiting a lounge!


You couldnt wipe that grin off my face alll night ! lol ! Thanks my man !!!! Your in NH now right now ? What do ya think of teaming up for a North End Puff Herf !?!?!?!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

And $18 for a La Riqueza?!?!?!


----------

